# Hey Packer Fans



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I heard on the news about a woman from Wisc. who was found guilty of a crime.The judge gave her a choice of sentences.....

90 days in jail.....or

2 years probation and give up her 4 season tickets to Packer games for 1 year to the "Make A wish Foundation"

Which one would you choose???? :huh:

I'll tell you later which one she chose. :jammin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Going to all the packers games would be worse then going to jail


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

According to today, she gave up season tickets instead of 90 days of jail.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

They're going to suck this year anyways so she's not missing out.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

90 days for me...standing on my head :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

CrowBar Hotel!! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Quackkills9.....ya gave up the answer to soon.....yeah she gave up the tickets.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bad decision on her part. She could have met one of their players. the Vikes don't have the market cornered on idiots.

http://www.jsonline.com/packer/news/apr05/322102.asp


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

90 days...especially if it is Brett's last year! I watched Javon Walker on ESPN's "4 Quarters" last night explaining his holdout. All I heard was...blah...blah...blah...selfish...poor me...I want more money. I know this is a stupid question, but whatever happened to honoring a contract? Maybe if I holdout, the Air Force will let me out of my last 4 years :lol:

Anyway, give me 90 days...if nothing else I will escape "you people"...Viking Fans! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

When it came down to it every one of us would give up the tickets rather than go to jail for 3 months. She can probably scalp one if she wants to go that bad.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

She ain't no Packers fan, pride way out weighs dignity!! dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I wonder what the other 3 people who used the tickets had to say......

Maybe some of you diehards should contact "Make A Wish"


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I resemble someone who might qualify for "Make a Wish"!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If I were a die hard cheesehead (AND I'M NOT!) I wouldn't be wishing for tickets as much as better than the BOTTOM OF THE NORTH.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> If I were a die hard cheesehead (AND I'M NOT!) I wouldn't be wishing for tickets as much as better than the BOTTOM OF THE NORTH.


Closet Packer Fan!! :beer:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

With her luck if she'd have kept the tickets and taken the jail time the judge might have sentenced her to jail in Sept. Oct. and Nov. Then she'd miss most of the games anyway.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Closet Packer Fan!! :beer:


Ummmm no. uke:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

too soon??? well i found out on my homepage and it said "fan gives up season tickets" and I'm sure others found out too, and you didnt say anything about it so I did, which wasnt too soon


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> I heard on the news about a woman from Wisc. who was found guilty of a crime.The judge gave her a choice of sentences.....
> 
> 90 days in jail.....or
> 
> ...


Quackkills9....yes I did....read the line in red....just wanted to let people choose 1 and then tell them later which one she chose....no big deal.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

sorry...yeah man i saw that but didnt think it was something youd hold on to and wait to see what people would choose what they would do. It would be on the news and people would have found out though. I thought it was just something youd wait til you find out what she choosed. but like you say... no big deal :beer:


----------



## duckbuster13 (May 3, 2005)

being from steven point wisconsin,,,i love the pack


----------

